# Plantage iBook G4



## MacLuv (7 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un phénomène étrange depuis 2 semaines avec mon iBook G4 (933Mhz, 256Mo)
J'ai systématiquement un plantage après 1h d'utilisation (avec et sans l'alimentation).

J'ai tout d'abord cru à un virus, j'ai voulu tout réinstaller. J'ai dû le faire en 6 fois, car l'installation prend plus d'une heure et à chaque plantage, il devait reprendre où il s'était arrêté.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce type de problème? Je l'ai acheté en 2004 et je n'avais jamais eu de problème similaire auparavant.

Peut-être est-ce lié à la mémoire car j'ai déjà essayé à mainte reprise de booster le iBook avec une barrette de 512Mo mais il arrive jusqu'à la fenêtre du login et puis se plante.
Serait-ce la barrette de mémoire non accessible sur la carte mère qui aurait un problème? Ou le disque dur?

Merci


----------



## kertruc (7 Avril 2006)

Pour savoir si c'est le disque dur, il faut démarrer sur le CD et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## M69 (25 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Même problème ici: depuis quelques semaines, mon iBook G4 933MHz, 256 MO de mémoire sous OS X.3 plante après 1 heure d'utilisation. Il faut attentdre un peu pour le redémarrer.

J'ai vérifié le disque avec l'utilitaire de disque, pas de souci.
Je n'ai pas encore réinstallé l'OS, mais visiblemnet cela n'aide pas, ni rajouté de mémoire. 

Aviez vous réussi à résoudre le problème? Faut il augmenter la mémoire, changer le disque? Cette machine convient pour mes usages personnels.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avisés


----------



## jugnin (25 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, bienvenue.

Tu as fait des v&#233;rifications avec ton CD apple hardware test ? Sinon, fais-le.


----------



## M69 (25 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour la r&#233;ponse rapide.
Oui, j'ai tourn&#233; tous les tests possibles avec le CD Apple. Tout passe comme dans du beurre: pas de probl&#232;me m&#233;moire, pas de souci de disque... (c'est ce que je soup&#231;onnais au d&#233;but, entendant mon disque mouliner sans que rien ne se passe)

Le probl&#232;me est r&#233;current et se produit assez r&#233;guli&#232;rement (mais pas exclusivement) avec Firefox. J'en viens &#224; me demander si Firefox n'est pas devenu plus gourmand c&#244;t&#233; m&#233;moire, et du coup s'il me faut songer &#224; un upgrade.

Peut &#234;tre que MacLuv a r&#233;solu son probl&#232;me et pourra &#233;clairer ma lanterne?


----------



## Pierrou (25 Juillet 2007)

C'est intriguant... vous avez exactement le m&#234;me mod&#232;le de iBook, et le m&#234;me probl&#232;me :mouais:

Peut &#234;tre un d&#233;faut de fabrication, la carte m&#232;re ou la RAM...


----------



## pacis (25 Juillet 2007)

M69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Même problème ici: depuis quelques semaines, mon iBook G4 933MHz, 256 MO de mémoire sous OS X.3 plante après 1 heure d'utilisation. Il faut attentdre un peu pour le redémarrer.....



plantage :
* kernel panic
* freeze ( gel des fenêtres , mais pas de la souris )
* stries sur l'écran 
ou
* roue multicolore en permanence ?


----------



## M69 (27 Juillet 2007)

pacis a dit:


> plantage :
> * kernel panic
> * freeze ( gel des fenêtres , mais pas de la souris )
> * stries sur l'écran
> ...



Soit roue multicolore  soit gel des fenêtres selon les fois (avec souris mobile)
et à l'oreille des accès disques en permanence
Pas de réponse aux commandes sur les touches.

As tu une idée?


----------



## pacis (28 Juillet 2007)

M69 a dit:


> Soit roue multicolore  soit gel des fenêtres selon les fois (avec souris mobile)
> et à l'oreille des accès disques en permanence
> Pas de réponse aux commandes sur les touches.
> 
> As tu une idée?



C'est certainement le symptôme de la Carte Mère défectueuse. Une pétition circule sur le net, sinon, pleins de posts ici, chez Macbidouille, et chez powerbook-fr .

Bonne chance


----------



## M69 (28 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour les messages et le soutien.
Je penche de plus en plus pour un problème de disque car en remuant (légèrement, pas Orangina tout de même) ma machine, elle retombe en marche. Mais au vu de la facilité de changer le disque d'un iBook, je vais peut être commencer par essayer d'installer soit Linux soit OS X sur un disque externe, si cela fonctionne... au moins pour voir si c'est bien le disque ou non.


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2007)

J'ai un iBook G4/800 12" et j'ai un problème similaire. Et ça m'arrive aussi depuis le DVD d'install de Tiger. Ce n'est pas le DD car en mode target j'ai réussi à backuper le contenu du DD.

Les freeze sont assez aléatoire, parfois à la fenêtre de login, parfois plus tard.

Par contre impossible de sélectionner un volume externe pour booter, c'est freeze automatique.


----------



## M69 (6 Août 2007)

Salut,
pour moi c'était bien le DD. Bizarre que l'utilitaire de disque n'ait pas détecté cela dès le début  
Je n'ai pas réussi à en faire une image, mais j'ai pu récupérer l'essentiel. Je n'ai pas encore eu le courage de m'atteler à la tâche du démontage, mais un DD externe Firewire en 2.5" fonctionne parfaitement bien.


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

Depuis hier soir je n'arrive plus très loin. Que ce soit sur le DD ou le DVD de Tiger, j'ai la pomme, le petit logo qui tourne en dessous puis écran bleu et plantage ...


----------



## Tox (6 Août 2007)

Pour faire un diagnostique précis (puce d'alimentation du chip graphique ou non), commence par chercher en pressant l'iBook, comme décris précédemment. Pour avoir connu le problème, les blocages étaient aléatoires et m'ont laissé perplexe un moment avant de lire les conseils de Pacis.


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Pour faire un diagnostique précis (puce d'alimentation du chip graphique ou non), commence par chercher en pressant l'iBook, comme décris précédemment. Pour avoir connu le problème, les blocages étaient aléatoires et m'ont laissé perplexe un moment avant de lire les conseils de Pacis.



A priori la vidéo marche bien. Pas de soucis d'affichage puisque j'ai la pomme et puis hier matin j'ai réussi à booter une ou deux fois et me logger. Mais il se figeait assez vite après.

Possible que ce soit un faux contact ou alors peut-être un problème de dissipation thermique, voir une accumulation de saleté. J'ai pas trop envie de le démonter (j'ai l'habitude pourtant) mais je le ferais peut-être quand même ce soir.


----------



## Tox (6 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> A priori la vidéo marche bien. Pas de soucis d'affichage puisque j'ai la pomme et puis hier matin j'ai réussi à booter une ou deux fois et me logger. Mais il se figeait assez vite après.
> 
> Possible que ce soit un faux contact ou alors peut-être un problème de dissipation thermique, voir une accumulation de saleté. J'ai pas trop envie de le démonter (j'ai l'habitude pourtant) mais je le ferais peut-être quand même ce soir.



J'avais les mêmes symptômes (boot, boot pas, fige, fige pas, roue multicolore aussi), mais aussi : ventilo qui s'emballe avec écran noir.

J'obtenais la pomme aussi, puis l'iBook se figeait. C'est pour cela que je parle de diagnostique précis. Il faut vraiment éliminer la piste du composant alimentant la puce graphique (il s'agit en l'occurrence d'un faux contact), avant de voir plus loin. En outre, le diagnostique est facile à faire et la réparation ne nécessite que le démontage du capot inférieur.


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

Ok tu peux redonner la méthode pour ce diagnostique ?


----------



## Tox (6 Août 2007)

Sauf erreur, voici le lien le plus fourni.

De m&#233;moire, j'avais serr&#233; d'une main l'iBook &#224; gauche du trackpad (au-dessus) et &#224; deux centim&#232;tres environ &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la vis de fixation de la batterie (au-dessous). L'iBook redevenait stable.

Si tu vas voir en page 5 du lien que je t'ai donn&#233;, tu trouveras des photos tr&#232;s parlantes. (Avec des serre-joints, rien que &#231;a !)


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

Tox a dit:


> J'avais les mêmes symptômes (boot, boot pas, fige, fige pas, roue multicolore aussi), mais aussi : ventilo qui s'emballe avec écran noir.



En fait je n'ai pas d'écran noir ni de ventilo qui s'emballe ...



Tox a dit:


> Sauf erreur, voici le lien le plus fourni.
> 
> De mémoire, j'avais serré d'une main l'iBook à gauche du trackpad (au-dessus) et à deux centimètres environ à côté de la vis de fixation de la batterie (au-dessous). L'iBook redevenait stable.
> 
> Si tu vas voir en page 5 du lien que je t'ai donné, tu trouveras des photos très parlantes. (Avec des serre-joints, rien que ça !)



Ok j'ai vu la manip avec les serre-joints. Amusant. Je vais essayer de presser cette puce pour voir.


----------



## M69 (6 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Depuis hier soir je n'arrive plus très loin. Que ce soit sur le DD ou le DVD de Tiger, j'ai la pomme, le petit logo qui tourne en dessous puis écran bleu et plantage ...


AS tu tenté un boot sur un CD linux? (type Ubuntu? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/)


----------



## pacis (6 Août 2007)

*Attention !! *

Il faut bien faire la différence entre les problèmes de puces vidéo ( qui peuvent "bloquer" le démarrage de l'ordinateur ) , et les freezes ( gèle d'écran ). 
Le deuxième est encore beaucoup trop difficile à résoudre, mais c'est également un problème de soudures qui lâchent dans le temps.

Certaines personnes auraient mis des câles un peu de partout ( pas seulement sur le micro processeur et la puce vidéo ) , et d'autres, aurait ressoudé une VDDR ( la Ram de la vidéo qui fait freezer ), et enfin il y a ceux qui le font au white spirit ! gare à l'explosion.


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

C'est pour ça que je pense à autre chose que la puce vidéo. D'autres composants sont affectés aussi ...

Je vais l'ouvrir ce soir déjà pour voir si ce n'est pas plein de saletés.


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

Bon tu avais raison en pressant le coté gauche du trackpad et donc sur le chip incriminé, je peux ré-utiliser la machine. J'ai passé un coup de Tech Tool Pro qui n'a rien trouvé de particulier ...

C'est vraiment pas cool cette histoire de soudure qui se défont et de voir que ce sont les matos les plus anciens (10 ans et +) qui ont le moins de problèmes aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Tox (6 Août 2007)

La réparation est vraiment simple et fiable sur le G4. Ne te décourage pas !


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2007)

Tox a dit:


> La réparation est vraiment simple et fiable sur le G4. Ne te décourage pas !



Oui mais est-ce que ça supporte bien le transport et les mouvements ?


----------



## Tox (7 Août 2007)

Oui ! J'en ai fait l'expérience sur le mien pendant plus de 6 mois (transports quotidiens et multiples). Même après avoir été écrasé, la carte-mère de l'iBook continuait de fonctionner !!!


----------



## pacis (7 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bon tu avais raison en pressant le coté gauche du trackpad et donc sur le chip incriminé, je peux ré-utiliser la machine. J'ai passé un coup de *Tech Tool* Pro qui n'a rien trouvé de particulier ...
> 
> C'est vraiment pas cool cette histoire de soudure qui se défont et de voir que ce sont les matos les plus anciens (10 ans et +) qui ont le moins de problèmes aujourd'hui ...



*Tech Tool* n'est pas un utilitaire de test de micro-soudure !!   C'est quel composant ? le micro processeur ? la vidéo ou la VDDR ?


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2007)

pacis a dit:


> *Tech Tool* n'est pas un utilitaire de test de micro-soudure !!   C'est quel composant ? le micro processeur ? la vid&#233;o ou la VDDR ?



Il y a de grandes chance que ce soit la vid&#233;o vu l'endroit ou je dois appuyer pour que &#231;a marche.

J'ai appell&#233; Apple hier, rien &#224; faire pour l'extension de garantie. C'est trop tard ...

Plus qu'a le revendre en pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es et offrir un portable *Acer* &#224; ma soeur ...


----------



## pacis (17 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> ....Plus qu'a le revendre en pièces détachées et offrir un portable *Acer* à ma soeur ...



tu veux pas essayer de le réparer ?


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2007)

pacis a dit:


> tu veux pas essayer de le réparer ?



Pourquoi pas mais j'ai pas envie que ma soeur trimbale un assemblage dont la fiabilité n'est pas sure dans le temps. Je préfère qu'elle ait une machine nickel. Pour le Acer, c'était bien sur un trait d'humour ... Ce sera plutôt un DELL    

Enfin je voulais dire un MacBook 

L'iBook sera recyclé en machine de bureau s'il marche. J'ai vu le tutoriel, mais est-ce que la plaque d'alu est necessaire ? Mettre des plots sous la coque plastique (au dessus de la carte mère donc) n'est pas suffisant ?


----------



## pacis (17 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> .... mais est-ce que la plaque d'alu est necessaire ? Mettre des plots sous la coque plastique (au dessus de la carte mère donc) n'est pas suffisant ?




ça c'est pour les G3, les G4 c'est autre chose ...


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2007)

pacis a dit:


> ça c'est pour les G3, les G4 c'est autre chose ...



Bon faut que je trouve un autre guide alors ...

C'était celui-ci je crois


----------



## pacis (17 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bon faut que je trouve un autre guide alors ...
> 
> C'était celui-ci je crois




bien vu ( parfois j'ai la grosse fatigue de fin de semaine ....  ) , sinon d'autres liens ici ( dont le tiens ) :
=> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13647
=> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11509


----------



## rephilos (18 Août 2007)

J'ai aussi un Ibook 933. Devant tous les problèmes que les gens de mon entourage avaient avec la carte-mère, j'ai attendu longtemps avec d'acheter le mien. Mais il l'ont vendu longtemps le 933 ! si bien que j'ai perdu patience et j'en ai acheté un croyant que le problème était réglé. J'aurais dû foncer avant et j'aurais profité du programme d'échange. Deux amis, après 3  cartes mères changées, se sont fait offrir un ordi neuf.

Ma carte-mère m'a lâchée après 18 mois. Je n'avais pas AppleCare. J'ai appelé malgré tout, on n'a pas voulu m'entendre chez AppleCare. Toutefois, au Québec, nous avons la loi de la protection du consommateur qui est formidable et qui évite de prendre toute garantie prolongée si on est prèt à faire valoir ses droits. L'essentiel de cette loi indique que le produit doit fonctionner pour une durée de vie acceptable. Si on paie plus cher pour des laveuses-sècheuses de luxe, elles devraient fonctionner plus longtemps. Normalement, c'est un juge qui peut trancher pour indiquer quelle est la durée de vie acceptable d'un produit.

J'ai donc envoyé une mise en demeure à Apple soulignant deux articles de la loi du consommateur. Me basant sur le fait que applecare offre une garantie de trois ans, c'est que Apple considère que le produit devrait fonctionner au minimum trois ans. Entendu que des ordinateurs portables de même puissance chez les concurants Pc étaient moins chers, un Ibook est un produit luxueux. J'estimais donc que le remplacement de la carte mère, qui coûtait plus cher qu'un ordi de la concurrance, devait être considéré comme une perte totale avant le terme de trois ans (J'avais bien sûr espoir d'avoir un ordi tout neuf).

Le père d'un ami avocat a signé ma mise en demeure. Nous avons envoyé la mise en demeure par Fax d'abord, et il a appelé en tant que mon avocat. Il a aussi brandi la menace d'un recours collectif (comme bien des 933 sont des citrons). J'ai reçu un appel de Apple dix minutes plus tard m'indiquant que ma carte-mère allait être remplacée gratuitement.

Donc, ils sont chiants parfois chez Apple, mais ils tiennent à leur réputation.


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2007)

Je veux bien attendre un peu avant de bricoler la machine.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une exemple de lettre, d'argumentaire avec les références à la loi, que je pourrais envoyer. Si ce n'est pas trop compliqué je vais le faire.


----------



## rephilos (18 Août 2007)

J'ai quelque chose, mais c'est à l'égard de la loi au Québec


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2007)

rephilos a dit:


> J'ai quelque chose, mais c'est à l'égard de la loi au Québec



C'est gentil mais je doute que le droit français soit le même ...


----------



## pacis (20 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est gentil mais je doute que le droit français soit le même ...



un peu si ! avec le code civil 
=> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/news/vices_caches_le_code_civil_a_la_rescousse_article860.html

Mais je n'ai jamais eu de retour à ce sujet .


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2007)

pacis a dit:


> un peu si ! avec le code civil
> => http://www.powerbook-fr.com/news/vices_caches_le_code_civil_a_la_rescousse_article860.html
> 
> Mais je n'ai jamais eu de retour à ce sujet .



Ca n'avait pas l'air concluant dans les commentaires. Bon pas grave, j'ai pris la décision de le vendre tel quel à un bricoleur ou de vendre les pièces détachées si je n'ai pas preneur 

Ma soeur aura son MacBook ce WE et tout le monde sera content !


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bon faut que je trouve un autre guide alors ...
> 
> C'était celui-ci je crois



Bon voilà j'ai pris le temps de faire la manip. l'iBook a fonctionné une demi journée sans soucis. A suivre ...


----------



## fau6il (3 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bon voilà j'ai pris le temps de faire la manip. l'iBook a fonctionné une demi journée sans soucis. A suivre ...



Avec un bon dictionnaire...  
Comme quoi, il ne faut pas avoir peur de mettre la main à la pâte! Bravo!


----------

